# Socket 1366 Setup, still worth to Buy?



## TheUnbrained (Sep 28, 2018)

Hello Guys,

is a X58 Setup still competitive? I would get a Gigabyte X58A UD5 + Xeon X5680 for around 160€. I use an i7 3770 atm, so... can the X5680 perform on the same level, if oced? I would have 2 more Cores and could use 24 gigs of RAM. That all sounds like a pretty good upgrade (or better said, sidegrade with little goodies) to me.

Sorry for that dumb question and a big sorry for my bad english. Aaaaand big thanks in advance.

P.s. if its the wrong, sub, pls move it and sorry for that.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2018)

I had a ASUS P6T Deluxe and it ran great. Nothing it couldn’t power through. 

Running at 4.7GHx it easily kept up with my i7-4770 @4.2GHx and in heavy threads left it behind. 

Was definitely a great plateform. I miss mine to this day.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 28, 2018)

I can not justify investment in any pre Sandy Bridge hardware.... and even that's coming up on 9 years old ... realistically, from a value retainage standpoint.... this is what I give users as a guide for what they can expect to sell in a  reasonable time frame.

Rule of Thumb - Take your build cost and then subtract 10% .... then 5% for each month of age for 6 months (60% value at this point) ... then 10% for every 6 months thereafter.

0.5 year old - 60% of build cost
1.0 - 50%
1.5 - 40%
2.0 - 30%
2.5 - 20%
3.0 - 10%  

Parting it out you can do better ... and if someone has a working box sans one recently deaded component, then you can squeeze some money out of the desperate situation.

We keep a  stock of stuff peeps left when doing their new builds and we'll hold parts newer than 3 years in hopes that somone will wnat to buy them. But any parts older than 3 years we give away fro free if anyone needs.  Wifie just left 4 sticks of 1 GB DDR2 on my desk that I assume she found in a drawer somewhere, that will go to whomever wants to pick it up.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 28, 2018)

Westmere is a very-very old platform. I would not build this as my main system (due to age, dry caps, wear on slots and components etc), but if you wanna do it for fun - definitely worth it.
I think it is still a great setup, especially if you get lucky with OC. I used to have an x5650 w/ Rampage II GENE and it was an excellent rig all around.
The only reason I parted it out was because of power/heat/noise, and  because I couldn't use my collection of SATA-III and NVME SSDs to their full potential. 
If you can find a big AIO w/ 1366 brackets, then it should solve the heat and noise problem (maybe even give a slight OC boost). 
Plus you can try some FB-DIMMs. Those are cheaper and on some boards may even lift the RAM limit from 24GB to 48GB.
I used to run it @3.6-3.9GHz for daily use with the main focus on clocking my RAM as close to 2133MHz as possible. During winter I would bump my CPU to 4.2 to keep the room warm and cozy )))

BTW, 160 euro is a bit too much for this combo. I think I sold my "golden" x5650 + MOBO + 12GB DDR3-2133 for that much, and it included a nice Thermalright heatsink. 5680 wasn't that much more expensive at the time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2018)

Not really, no.  Power consumption is high.  Heat output is high.  Clockspeeds are relatively low.  The architecture in general is quite inferior to the newer stuff.

Compare it to a i7-8700 to see what I mean:
https://ark.intel.com/compare/47916,126686

Pretty much the same paper specs but 8700 is half the power consumption and includes an integrated GPU.  8700 is significantly faster too because of architectural changes between then and now.


Unless you really need those extra cores, I'd stick with your i7-3770.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not really, no.  Power consumption is high.  Heat output is high.  Clockspeeds are relatively low.  The architecture in general is quite inferior to the newer stuff.  Only reason why I'd consider it is if you really, really need 6 cores for cheap.
> 
> Compare it to a i7-8700 to see what I mean:
> https://ark.intel.com/compare/47916,126686


Power consumption isn’t that much higher 
For a 6C/12T it’s runs relatively cool
Clocks speeds can be adjusted 
Architecture is still quite capable


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 28, 2018)

Its still capable if thats what you're asking, but I wouldn't pay that price for it


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 28, 2018)

Well another thing to remember is from what I understand is the Meltdown or Spector updates really hit them CPU's pretty hard. Just thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## hat (Sep 28, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Well another thing to remember is from what I understand is the Meltdown or Spector updates really hit them CPU's pretty hard. Just thought it was worth a mention.


This.

x58 chips, even compared to your 3770, are old, slow, hot, and power hungry. Also, yeah, Spectre/Meltdown hit x58 the hardest, and if you want proper protection you have to find a modified bios somebody made with the fixes patched in (as opposed to relying on Windows Update to patch it in the OS).

It would have value as a secondary machine, but I wouldn't trade a 3770 for it.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 28, 2018)

No


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 28, 2018)

CPU are inexpensive   Motherboards are Expensive for Decent one's and hard to find
Power hungry when overclocked But they still hold their own.
as for cooling mine averages 24c to 32c light load and working hard ( 3.4ghz overclock )





all on an evo 212 push/pull fans

Bootnote 3 years ago definatly a yes  today" maybe if you get a decent motherboard"


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2018)

@dorsetknob where is the X5690


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm looking at it  Still got it Running  need Sunglasses to use it   so many RBG leds Hurts the Eyes
Besides i got a 240 rad  ( for £25 to add to the 360 loop ) coming in the post


----------



## _UV_ (Sep 29, 2018)

In my own experience from having Gigabyte X58-UD7 + W3680 i can say:
IPC in line with AMD FX 83xx, same goes to power consumption
OCed to 4.2GHz it catches Sandy Bridge @ 3.8, but too hot, so i not use it higher than 4GHz, i don't need dead mobo
most motherboards can use 48GB of RAM, anything 1600-1866 MHz is enough

If you planing sidegrade from 3770, i don't recommend doing it:
- for games you get lower FPS or stutters in some places without OC
- for computing extra cores don't add too much, about 15-20% (OC ofc), until you need AVX, which it lacks


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 29, 2018)

Comparing 1366 10 yr old HEDT to current high end 8700k for instance is laughable  MANY users here still have 1366 builds with high end i7's or xeons that can still defininately kick it with much newer systems and run with high end GPU's such as 1070/1080/ti etc etc if you want to game without squeezing every single FPS out of your system (8700k/32GB RAM/1080 Ti etc) then yes, a 1366 rig with 16-24GB RAM and high end GPU will still satisfy your nerdy gaming needs. If you're one of those who says 10fps at 120fps+ means life or death then unfortunately there is no hope for you. 1366 rigs can be had for relative peanuts and still kick some butt compared to much newer i5's and some i7's. if it's cheap enough then go for it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 29, 2018)

_UV_ said:


> In my own experience from having Gigabyte X58-UD7 + W3680 i can say:
> IPC in line with AMD FX 83xx, same goes to power consumption
> OCed to 4.2GHz it catches Sandy Bridge @ 3.8, but too hot, so i not use it higher than 4GHz, i don't need dead mobo
> most motherboards can use 48GB of RAM, anything 1600-1866 MHz is enough
> ...


IPC is much better than Crapdozer/versha whatever it’s called 

And it does not run hot. I ran my X5650 upto 4.8GHz and it ran pretty cool with a H60 until I upgraded to a H100

Not many games even use AVX

Both stock clocks and the 3770K barely edges out the i7-980X which is equal to the X5680

https://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/142?vs=551


Nonetheless if you can actaully use the extra cores I say go for it if not than I wouldn’t bother


----------



## _UV_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> IPC is much better than Crapdozer/versha whatever it’s called
> And it does not run hot. I ran my X5650 upto 4.8GHz and it ran pretty cool with a H60 until I upgraded to a H100
> Not many games even use AVX


https://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/142?vs=697
if you like it
Pls define pretty cool, especially how cool VRM and how much you pulling from wall @4.8
Games use doesn't benefit from AVX, but rendering exists


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 29, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not really, no. Power consumption is high. Heat output is high. Clockspeeds are relatively low. The architecture in general is quite inferior to the newer stuff.


It all depends on the CPU and how far do you wanna push it.
My x5650 was actually running below TDP even with overclock. It could handle around 3.6GHz at 1V Vcore, which translated into ~60W total load, according to measurements from ASUS EPU IC.
You only start noticing a huge ramp-up in power draw when you push it to 4GHz and higher, mostly 'cause it requires significant voltage bump. 
For example, when I tried to push it to 4.8GHz, I had to increase Vcore to nearly 1.5V. Power draw went up so much, that my UPS went past 100% mark (>350W) and started beeping, notifying me of UPS overload. Considering my rig only had GTX750Ti and a couple of SSDs at the time, it was nearly 200W for the CPU alone! Though, my Thermalright Ultra did handle it well (no thermal shutdowns, no temps over 100C etc.).



_UV_ said:


> Pls define pretty cool, especially how cool VRM and how much you pulling from wall @4.8


VRM temps largely depend on the motherboard quality. HEDT boards back in a day had much more robust VRMs and much better VRM cooling (some even came with VRM fan in the box). 
If you don't push it past 150W, it should run under 90C max load, assuming that motherboard underwent complete maintenance (I mean thorough cleaning, thermal pad replacement etc.).
At least that's what I had on my puny Rampage II Gene. 45nm Nehalem is a different story...



_UV_ said:


> Games use doesn't benefit from AVX, but rendering exists


AVX is cool and all, but not everyone buys those for rendering, and having AVX alone does not necessarily benefit the raw performance in rendering tasks.
Me and @CAPSLOCKSTUCK used to have Cinebench R15 races back in a day. Once you push past 4.4GHz, you can get around 1000CB on x5650. To put it in perspective, it's exactly the same number you'd get from equally clocked 6700K, or stock 5820K. All for the price of a new Celeron G.
Gaming is also fine (not CPU bound), assuming you are not planning to run GTX1080Ti or RTX series cards. 
The only disadvantage these CPUs have, is a crappy single-core performance.


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 29, 2018)

If money is an object, then yes otherwise anything newer is much better.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 29, 2018)

I switched last year from AMD FX 8300 to 6 core Xeon(X58) and I never regret it.....This platform is still VERY capable if you have a good mobo and your CPU is OC around 4Ghz+ you can pair this with any MID-HIGH GPU and still you will not experience any bottleneck...Also you can have maximum 48Gb on any decent mobo....GL


----------



## TheUnbrained (Sep 29, 2018)

First, thx for these many answers 

And second, more infos and questions from my Side.
So i actually use a Xeon X3450 in my 2nd Rig... and to be honest this CPU s**ks hard. Ive oced it to 3,4GHz atm and my idle temps are 40-50°c... and if i run world of tanks my cpu goes straight 80°c (Air Cooling, used on my old i5 2500, which runs @4,2GHz and temps were more less the half of that X3450) 
Can anyone of you, with a Xeon eventually tell me, how high are the temps on which Clock? 

My plan is to OC this X5680 (Im in hope that i win the chip lottery  ) to 4-4,2GHz and pair it with 24gigs of ram (1600-CL9 to be clear), my GTX1070Ti and 240 rad. My i7 3770 + MB would go to my GF then. Btw i want this extra Cores for Hyper-V (I test and prepare VM´s for my Servers) and rendering (Fractal rendering to be clear)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 29, 2018)

TheUnbrained said:


> First, thx for these many answers
> 
> And second, more infos and questions from my Side.
> So i actually use a Xeon X3450 in my 2nd Rig... and to be honest this CPU s**ks hard. Ive oced it to 3,4GHz atm and my idle temps are 40-50°c... and if i run world of tanks my cpu goes straight 80°c (Air Cooling, used on my old i5 2500, which runs @4,2GHz and temps were more less the half of that X3450)
> ...


It really depends.....there is many factors as you mention chip lottery but also mobo quality and your cooling solution....I personally OC my E5645(2,4Ghz) on 4,140Ghz(1,304V) on AIR for every day use and MAX temps on hardest tests(prime 95,linpack extreme,IBS,Aida64)are staying around 80c while in gaming they almost never reach 70c after many h of playing.....I menage to push this CPU up to 4,233 but then I need more V and heat becomes a problem yours X5680 have better multiplier and should be easier for you to reach desired speeds...GL


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 29, 2018)

Right now i am not at my pc cause it under going an upgrade so it is taken a part. Riding from my phone so forgive the short post. I have alot to say about x58. Right now throw i keep it short.

X58 is a good learner to overclock and in gennerell a fun platform to mess around with. But yes as other say ipc is low and single is not the greatest any more but multicore is still pretty good but not awesome. Performance to watt os bad compared to modern cpu's. Gaming is great just ass long you dont are one of those that want all games running at 120 fps. But if 60 fps+ is your goal, then you are fine.

But you shut also consider getting a i7 3770K to replace your non k and oc the crap out of it. This will outperform that xeon in some games in particular games that are heavely depending on ipc and single core performance. Cause while this cpu has les cores, it do have better ipc per core and some games has better performance on few cores with netter ipc.

But i can share some benchmark.
Basemark vulkan test x58 is still so good it can keep a 4 plase and stay in top 10.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-basemark-gpu-scores.245354/










3dmark firestrike: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21906959?

Cinebench r15 4.4 and 4.75 ghz score.









Far cry 5 bench maxed out in all settings.









As a last one my m.2 nvme ssd on x58.


----------



## grammar_phreak (Sep 29, 2018)

Here is the U.S. I've managed to find a few people who were selling an almost full x58 setup with a 45nm Core i7 for right around $120 USD. That would be about 100 pounds. So all I had to do was add the Xeon myself and make a few other upgrades, plus I got a full system.

Right now I think you can get the x5680 or w3680 for right around $55-60usd/45gbp on ebay. x58 boards are in the $150usd/110gbp range. I'm not sure if you'd have to pay VAT.

The Xeon does overclock pretty well but I'm lukewarm to how it would hold up to a Core i7-3770 in gaming. I also have a straight-laced Core i7-3770 on a P8P67 WS Revolution motherboard and the multiplier caps at 44x or 43x (forgot which). There's about a 20% IPC difference between the Nehalem/Westmere and Ivy Bridge, so this wouldn't help the x5680 when single threaded performance counts.

Personally I would look for a Xeon E5-1650, E5-1660, E5-1650v2, E5-1660v2, and possibly the E5-1680v2  along with an x79 board. Sometimes you can find these parts at a good price. The E5-1680v3 really isn't cheap though but it would be a pretty cool thing to have if you own a compatible x79 board.


----------



## TheUnbrained (Oct 1, 2018)

grammar_phreak said:


> Here is the U.S. I've managed to find a few people who were selling an almost full x58 setup with a 45nm Core i7 for right around $120 USD. That would be about 100 pounds. So all I had to do was add the Xeon myself and make a few other upgrades, plus I got a full system.
> 
> Right now I think you can get the x5680 or w3680 for right around $55-60usd/45gbp on ebay. x58 boards are in the $150usd/110gbp range. I'm not sure if you'd have to pay VAT.
> 
> ...



After all i got a better offer than this 1366/X5680. A Sapphire Pure Black X79N + Xeon E5-1620 for around 160€, i think that would be better than this 1366 setup ... i will get an i7 3960X or an i7 4930K in near future and everything is fine i think or i save up some money and go for a 2011-3 build (which would hurt my pocket hard).

Anyway big thanks for all these infos


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 1, 2018)

Apparently x58 still rocks

But it depends on price. I got a Dell T3500 for $150 and purchased a W3680 from eBay for $90. Dirt cheap. Will overclock. Add my GTX 1070 and it will still rocks at games.

But replace a newer setup? Not worth it.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 1, 2018)

If someone where to provide benchs of a X58/1080 ti setup I could match it with results from my 8700K at a mild OC. But yes, X58 is still viable for a lot of games, but it is definitly showing its age


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 1, 2018)

I think when it shows its age, it mostly has to do with a few considerations:

1) You do need to overclock it to roughly 4ghz - 4.5ghz in order to have it really compete against newer cpu's.
2) Higher heat output and energy consumption, mostly to do with mentioned above - having to overclock were the power draw does increase cause of vcore increase.
3) Lack of certain connections - No USB 3, No M.2 slot, PCI-E 16x 2.0 rather than 3.0 (not really that important since so far to my knowledge, there is no difference in performance yet)
4) Dead Socket.  No longer supported.
5) DDR3 instead of DDR4.  This is a kind of bonus and not.  DDR3 can be had for cheap.  And since this is triple channel setup, performance of a 1333mhz Triple Channel does around same as 2400mhz double channel.
6) I think maximum supported speed of ram is 1333mhz with best of the processors (980x or W3680).  I could be wrong on this.

Outside of that, if you can pick up something like a T3500 and a W3680, you can use throttlestop and get it to 4 - 4.2ghz no problem from what I am reading, and with 12gb of ram in Triple Channel all for probably around $150 USD.  I mean, that is really good.  If you can get a 2011 v2 or v3 though, you can also do equally well especially since they support quad channel.


----------



## lyra (Oct 1, 2018)

I daily a p6x58d-e and  x5672 at 4.2. Im not a heavy user i mainly just game and it doesnt choke my 980ti. If you want to play games and want the most fps per dollar then x58 is certainly still an option. Anything other than that i dont think its very good of a choice cause its got long post times, limited to sata and usb 2, inefficient, etc. Its good for being raw fps/dollar but thats about it. 

Im not getting rid of mine any time soon.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 2, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> I think when it shows its age, it mostly has to do with a few considerations:
> 
> 1) You do need to overclock it to roughly 4ghz - 4.5ghz in order to have it really compete against newer cpu's.
> 2) Higher heat output and energy consumption, mostly to do with mentioned above - having to overclock were the power draw does increase cause of vcore increase.
> ...


Ad. 3. Just buy USB 3.0 PCIe card. 
NVMe can be supported by either 3-rd party efi bootloader (Clover/Duet) or by legacy oprom (Samsung 950 Pro).
Ad. 5/6. Official support is WAY too conservative for LGA 1366. You can set higher DRAM Frequency if you OC BCLK, max. memory multiplier is x10 (160MHz BCLK = 1600MHz on memory). Memory bandwidth gets +50% boost with Triple Channel vs. Dual Channel.
So in theory, 1600MHz TC = 2400MHz DC.
PS. ThrottleStop doesn't work in Win XP (just a FYI).


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 2, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Ad. 3. Just buy USB 3.0 PCIe card. NVMe can be supported by either 3-rd party efi bootloader (Clover/Duet) or by legacy oprom (Samsung 950 Pro).
> Ad. 5/6. Official support is WAY too conservative for LGA 1366. You can set higher DRAM Frequency if you OC BCLK, max. memory multiplier is x10 (160MHz BCLK = 1600MHz on memory). Memory bandwidth gets +50% boost with Triple Channel vs. Dual Channel.
> So in theory, 1600MHz TC = 2400MHz DC.
> PS. ThrottleStop doesn't work in Win XP (just a FYI).



But can you change bclk in throttle stop? If so, then that is good.

In this regard, you just have to make sure you have already 1600mhz of ram then?


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 2, 2018)

@sepheronx  You can change BCLK in BIOS, or with program MB manufacturer provided (like E-LEET from EVGA) :





Even if ThrottleStop wouldn't allow BCLK manipulation - you can always try SetFSB (if your MB's clockgen is supported, it will work).

OC'ing 1333MHz RAM to 1600MHz - I see nothing wrong with that.
I got 1866MHz out of my i7 980X (memory used was rated for 2133MHz CL9, but I pushed UnCore quite hard) :


----------



## stuartb04 (Oct 2, 2018)

After my old mobo died on me a while back now, my pc repair shop provided me with my current asus mobo. Changed to a X5650 from i7 940.
overclocked the x5650 to 4Ghz.paired with my 1080 and im well happy now. 
all the games I play now are a breeze.

but will probably think about changing the mobo, cpu and ram next year though.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 2, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @sepheronx  You can change BCLK in BIOS, or with program MB manufacturer provided (like E-LEET from EVGA) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My system is a Dell T3500 so I will be out of luck I presume on getting bclk up. I know the EVGA board can do well but those boards are about $300 CAD. Double than what i paid for, for a whole system.


----------



## Gasaraki (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm running X58 on a Xeon X5675 overclocked to 4.2GHz. It does everything I need it to do and I play new games. However I don't know if putting money in the platform now is worth it. I will have to say, the X58 to me is probably the BEST chipset Intel has ever released and i've own Intel stuff since the Pentiums 1s. I'm so glad I paid extra to get the "HEDT" chipset vs the highend Core2Duos and Quads and the cheaper i7s.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2018)

i really miss the old days


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 3, 2018)

Yup, too bad about the power consumption of the X58. I used a watt-meter to monitor my X5675@4.2 and RX 570 uses the same amount of power at the wall socket as my 8600K@4800Mhz and GTX 980 Ti. The performance in TW Warhammer 2(that i play ATM) is less then half, for the Xeon and RX570.
Also while browsing with Firefox on Youtube, the Xeon system uses about 150 W while the 8600K one about 75W. But the X58 is a great backup PC able to run any game in 1080p with good framerates of 40-60 fps and High details.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 3, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> Yup, too bad about the power consumption of the X58. I used a watt-meter to monitor my X5675@4.2 and RX 570 uses the same amount of power at the wall socket as my 8600K@4800Mhz and GTX 980 Ti. The performance in TW Warhammer 2(that i play ATM) is less then half, for the Xeon and RX570.
> Also while browsing with Firefox on Youtube, the Xeon system uses about 150 W while the 8600K one about 75W. But the X58 is a great backup PC able to run any game in 1080p with good framerates of 40-60 fps and High details.


Not necessarily....If you keep some of the CPU power saving options system will not use that much V....also depend of the CPU lottery some can easily OC on 4Ghz with 1,25V


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 3, 2018)

I had all of them on, vcore 1.27V, Asus Rampage II, with a Bronze PSU.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 7, 2018)

And this is the downside of old platforms, https://www.dsogaming.com/news/assa...ill-not-work-on-cpus-that-do-not-support-avx/


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 7, 2018)

But how much more is this title over Origins?  I mean in graphics terms?










Sounds to me like Ubisoft is just being Ubisoft.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ahh one of the greatest platforms from intel, I'm still finding it hard to sell my x58 rig as I don't want to part with mine it's an amazing platform, at high clock speeds they'll easily do well - power consumption is the main concern really.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 7, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> But how much more is this title over Origins?  I mean in graphics terms?
> 
> Sounds to me like Ubisoft is just being Ubisoft.


Don't know, since i stopped playing Assasins Creed at the 3rd one, with the American Indian. But if games start to use AVX this could be a problem for old platforms. And yes Ubi is Ubi


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks like according to update in that article, they are working on a patch for older CPUs for Odyssey.

AVX said was needed for dunevo


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 8, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Looks like according to update in that article, they are working on a patch for older CPUs for Odyssey.
> 
> AVX said was needed for dunevo


Hope they release it without that trash


----------



## freeagent (Oct 10, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Power consumption isn’t that much higher
> For a 6C/12T it’s runs relatively cool
> Clocks speeds can be adjusted
> Architecture is still quite capable



Isn't much higher? One is 130w, and one is 65w. That's a big difference. It runs cool if you don't ramp up the clocks. My Ivy bridge chews as much power loaded as my x58 does just sitting there lol. Depending on the clocks on my x5690. Sure it is still capable, but depending on what it is it will do it slower most of the time. Then there is sata III and usb 3 and all that. If you are hooked on aida64 numbers, they don't tell the whole story.. I have both of my rigs in the same room and I prefer my newer gen system for just about everything. My 6 and 12 year old kids use my x58 now, I just maintain it.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 10, 2018)

I don't care too much on the wattage consumption myself cause electricity prices in Canada (west of Ontario) is rather cheap. Cheaper than most.


----------



## TheUnbrained (Oct 13, 2018)

Well, my dream of a X58 setup isnt dead yet. Maybe i will get an Gigabyte X58A-UD3R for ~80€... this with a good old Xeon X5690 looks like fantastic "upgrade" for my 2nd setup. So eventually i will join this glorious X58 race soon


----------



## freeagent (Nov 4, 2018)

Well, maybe I was being hard on the old girl. I just gave her a fresh install and shes rippin pretty good. Smooth.. really smooth. I don't care about wattage so much either, but they do beat on psu's after awhile


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 4, 2018)

actually still worth, and cool if she runs pretty good


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd say one gen more. I7 2600 is the cheapest and the oldest cpu capable of handling modern GPU's.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 4, 2018)

If you talk about bottleneck when you pair with new card, it's yes
There's a risk, but if it meet his needs it would fine


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 4, 2018)

Going from 3770 to X58 ? Are you high ? Lower performance at higher power draw, a cpu two generations down as an upgrade ? You can find a 1600x at 130 pounds.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 4, 2018)

Then there is Mobo, ram prices as well...

Triple channel with x58 does help. And they seem to overclock quite well bringing out plenty more performance. All while being cheap.

At same time too, just getting a core I7-2600K may be a much better option as you only buy the cpu


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd recommend X58 plus if it's what you really want, then why not?? 

I've 5 X58 rigs   Still working without any issues and still flying along   Love them all


----------

